# Upshur Engines?



## cscardinal (Sep 17, 2012)

Does anyone know if Dick's daughter Helen is still selling his plan sets? I dropped her an email, and have not heard back.

I guess I should also ask if anyone in the group would be willing to sell any of theirs in case she isn't doing it any more.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## rhitee93 (Sep 17, 2012)

I ordered a set of plans about 2 months ago, so I would think the chances are your email just got missed.


----------



## cscardinal (Sep 18, 2012)

rhitee93 said:


> I ordered a set of plans about 2 months ago, so I would think the chances are your email just got missed.



That is good to know.

Thanks!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 20, 2012)

let me know how you make out Pete Renzetti was selling Uphur plans iirc about the same as Helen's prices maybe a buck or two more. I also know Pete has been in major transition the last year house flooded lots lost lots sold at auction new house building a barn shop etc. 
I excpect to see Pete at the time of harvest show at Kinzer. Oct 12-13  so if you want pm your snail mail address and your wish list for plans  and I will make arrangements if I can. This is on the up and up as Pete was a close friend of Dick proceeds of the plans go to a memorial research fund. 
Tin


----------



## 4ndy (Nov 5, 2012)

His plans are most certainly still available. You can find out information on them here http://hamiltonupshur.tripod.com/


----------



## cscardinal (Dec 8, 2012)

UPDATE: still available from Helen directly. 10 bucks plus $3.50 shipping. They arrived today and are quite usable.

C.


----------

